# Got the Email!



## Carnicero (Jun 23, 2012)

My extreme is now paid for in full and now comes the longest 3 weeks of my life cant wait till hes mine!


----------



## kamikaze (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats..
Good luck as well...


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

i know the feeling! arrgghhhhhh!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 23, 2012)

It'll be well worth the wait when you open that box, congratulations!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! Going to get his starter enclosure and everything today so I can have 3 weeks to prepare the perfect environment for him when he arrives, trying to do this right.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome! post photos!


----------



## got10 (Jun 23, 2012)

Carnicero said:


> Thanks everybody! Going to get his starter enclosure and everything today so I can have 3 weeks to prepare the perfect environment for him when he arrives, trying to do this right.



hit craigslist
. I will try to find you the link I found ]
\


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there anyone that made a deposit on an Extreme that did not get contacted by me about them hatching? If so email or call me and we will get it taken care of. As for the AAs, Reds and BnWs, they will be hatching soon as well, and I will be contacting you as soon as yours hatches.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2012)

VARNYARD said:


> Is there anyone that made a deposit on an Extreme that did not get contacted by me about them hatching? If so email or call me and we will get it taken care of. As for the AAs, Reds and BnWs, they will be hatching soon as well, and I will be contacting you as soon as yours hatches.



Me, me me!  Sent you an email just a lil bit ago.


----------



## william.l123 (Jun 24, 2012)

me either i wasnt contacted sorry been bit busy this weekend. Also been trying to let you do your thing [email protected]
ill E-mail you as soon 8 A.m comes around at work tomorrow
Thanks.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Jun 24, 2012)

you guys are so lucky, i was posed to be getting mines but i have to leave for the military in agust... so im bumed out about that, well excited to defend my country but sad about my tegu being on hold a whole nother season. but bobby was kinda enough to work it out with me.


----------



## casey15 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey VARNYARD, Irish-SiMurphy has been trying to get in touch with you about a Tegu maybe send them a message


----------



## tommylee22 (Jun 25, 2012)

Email sent Bobby, I also didn't get an Email.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 29, 2012)

Got my email for my husbands extreme birthday present, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 29, 2012)

oh man, best b day present ever!


----------

